# Impossible Installation BootCamp MBP Early 2011



## silverone1 (31 Janvier 2017)

Bonjour à tous, 

A la suite du changement de mon disque dur interne suite à une panne (HDD -> SSD), j'essaie, sans succès, de réinstaller Windows 7 en bootcamp sur mon  MBP Early 2011 (OSX Sierra). En effet, j'ai essayé de nombreuses techniques et jamais je n'arrive à faire booter mon mac sur la partition bootcamp spécialement créée. 

Dans le détails, mon lecteur optique ne fonctionnant plus j'ai essayé les méthodes suivantes : 
- Utilisation de l'Assistant Bootcamp (après modification pour qu'il propose l'option de faire l'USB Bootable) pour créer un USB bootable => Non détecté.
- Restauration d'une partition Windows 7 fonctionnelle depuis Winclone => La partition n'est pas détectée et ceci même en forçant le démarrage sur la partition Bootcamp avec rEFIt. 
- Forcer la création d'un boot par Winclone pour lancer la partition => Ne fonctionne pas même avec désactivation du SIP. 
- Forcer le lancement de la procédure d'installation de Windows 7 sur la partition Bootcamp par des machines virtuelles (VMware, Parrallel Desktop) => N'arrive pas à détecter l'installation au redémarrage (La partition Bootcamp ne boot pas).
- Forcer la création d'une machine virtuelle (Virtual Box) avec une installation sur la partition Bootcamp => L'installation ne fonctionne pas...
- Créer un USB Bootable depuis une machine virtuelle tournant sur Windows 7 avec le USB DVD Download Tool => N'est pas reconnue au démarrage comme choix de boot.
- Installer Bootcamp sur un autre disque dur (externe) puis faire booter le mac depuis cette partition => La partition n'est pas détectée.

J'avoue être à cours d'idée comme moyen d'installer Windows 7... Je ne suis pas contre installer d'autres versions de Windows mais j'ai peur de faire face aux mêmes problèmes...


----------



## r e m y (31 Janvier 2017)

Peux-tu lancer l'application Terminal (dans le dossier Utilitaires), taper la commande  
diskutil list
Et faire un copier coller de ce que cette commande te retourne qu'on voie comment ton SSD est formatté et les différentes partitions créées.


----------



## silverone1 (31 Janvier 2017)

Voici ce que j'obtiens.


----------



## r e m y (31 Janvier 2017)

Alors les spécialistes (Jeanjd63 et Macomaniac) ne vont pas tarder à rappliquer pour remettre tout ça au carré car il me semble que les diverses partitions ne sont pas dans le bon ordre, ce qui explique sans doute l'impossibilité trouver la partition BootCamp au démarrage.

Oups en fait non... après vérification, tout semble correct dans ce partionnement.


----------



## silverone1 (31 Janvier 2017)

D'accord, j'attends leurs réponses, merci déjà de votre aide.


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (31 Janvier 2017)

Salut

Pour ma part, rien à dire sur le partitionnement.
Par contre est-il possible d'installer W7 avec Sierra?
Regarde ceci : https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT205016


----------



## silverone1 (31 Janvier 2017)

Alors j'ai regardé, je ne vois pas de contre-indications, en effet, j'ai un macbook pro 15' early 2011, 16 go de ram, une version ultimate de windows 7 en 64 bits (officielle et fonctionnelle), j'ai bien utilité une clé usb formaté en FAT 32 avec 32 Go d'espace (et lorsque que j'ai suivi cette méthode j'ai bien téléchargé bootcamp 5 et inclus les fichiers dans la clé comme demandée). De plus, mon système ainsi que les applications sont bien à jours (MacOSX 10.12.3). Ma partition bootcamp fait 120 go ce qui est largement suffisant. 

Est ce que j'ai bien répondu à ta question ? Parce que la seule mention faite à sierra est la suivante " Les ordinateurs Mac utilisant macOS Sierra 10.12 prennent en charge les nouvelles installations de Windows 10, Windows 8.1 et Windows 7 uniquement. "


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (31 Janvier 2017)

Tente de supprimer la partition BootCamp et de relancer l'installation.


----------



## silverone1 (31 Janvier 2017)

J'ai déjà relancé la procédure plusieurs fois (depuis dimanche), et à chaque fois le même problème, je démarre sur la nouvelle partition et il y a écrit please insert a bootable device (ou quelque chose équivalent) et la clé USB faite par l'assistant bootcamp ne fonctionne pas.


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (31 Janvier 2017)

Le principe est bien de créer la partition et la clé avec les drivers via bootcamp, ensuite de démarrer sur la partition Windows et d'installer les drivers via la clé.
TU as bien reformaté la partition bootcamp en ntfs lors de l'install?


----------



## silverone1 (31 Janvier 2017)

Le problème c'est que je n'ai même pas accès à l'outil d'installation de windows 7, c'est-à-dire que même en forçant le boot sur la partition bootcamp avec l'assistant ou l'outil de démarrage, rien ne se fait, j'ai un écran noir qui demande d'insérer un élement bootable...


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (31 Janvier 2017)

Ta clé usb windows, tu l'as créée comment? Comment as-tu "gravé" l'iso dessus?


----------



## silverone1 (31 Janvier 2017)

En utilisant l'assistant bootcamp, je sélectionne la clé usb et l'iso et c'est lui qui s'occupe du reste.


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (31 Janvier 2017)

Tu n'as pas la possibilité d'installer windows directement depuis l'iso?


----------



## silverone1 (31 Janvier 2017)

Non, je tombe sur le même problème... En voulant monter l'iso et le forcer à l'utiliser, il bloque lors du redémarrage sur la nouvelle partition en demandant un élément sur lequel cette partition puisse booter.


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (31 Janvier 2017)

Tu devrais peut être tenter de retélécharger l'iso Microsoft.
Sinon perso n'ayant jamais fait ce type d'install, je ne vois pas trop.


----------



## silverone1 (31 Janvier 2017)

Ok je vais réessayer, après sur machine virtuel l'iso fonctionne parfaitement...
Merci déjà pour toutes ces réponses.


----------



## Locke (31 Janvier 2017)

silverone1 a dit:


> Dans le détails, mon lecteur optique ne fonctionnant plus j'ai essayé les méthodes suivantes


Il faudra utiliser un lecteur externe avec une version de Windows gravée dans un DVD. En dehors de ça, il est quasiment impossible de faire une installation depuis une clé USB ou depuis un fichier .iso, ces deux dernières méthodes ne sont possible que depuis les modèles 2012.


----------



## r e m y (31 Janvier 2017)

Certains ont réussi lors du redémarrage, plutôt que d'espérer que la clé USB soit trouvée toute seule, à presser la touche alt pour se voir présentés les disques bootables et ont alors choisi manuellement la clé USB avec l'installeur de Windows...


----------



## silverone1 (31 Janvier 2017)

Locke a dit:


> Il faudra utiliser un lecteur externe avec une version de Windows gravée dans un DVD. En dehors de ça, il est quasiment impossible de faire une installation depuis une clé USB ou depuis un fichier .iso, ces deux dernières méthodes ne sont possible que depuis les modèles 2012.



J'avais réussi en utilisant l'image d'une partition déjà existante (crée depuis une machine virtuelle) mais depuis que j'ai changé de disque dur interne cela ne fonctionne pas, la partition n'est pas bootable...




r e m y a dit:


> Certains ont réussi lors du redémarrage, plutôt que d'espérer que la clé USB soit trouvée toute seule, à presser la touche alt pour se voir présentés les disques bootables et ont alors choisi manuellement la clé USB avec l'installeur de Windows...



Déjà essayé... le seule disque que l'on me propose reste MacOSX


----------



## silverone1 (31 Janvier 2017)

jeanjd63 a dit:


> Tu devrais peut être tenter de retélécharger l'iso Microsoft.
> Sinon perso n'ayant jamais fait ce type d'install, je ne vois pas trop.



J'ai re-télécharger les iso de Windows 7, 8.1 et 10 sur le site de Microsoft, la situation est assez contrastée :
- Pour la version 7 rien ne fonctionne, la clé n'est pas bootable, la partition non plus.
- Pour les versions 8 et 10, l'installation commence sans le moindre problème puis échoue, en se terminant par : " Windows n'a pas pu préparer l'ordinateur à démarrer dans la phase suivante d'installation. Pour installer Windows, redémarrez le programme d'installation. " 
Ceci semble confirmer les propos de Locke, il me faudrait graver les données sur un CD pour pouvoir lancer l'installation. Cependant, si vous avez des solutions, où d'autres idées je suis preneur.

En tout cas, merci à tous de votre aide.


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (31 Janvier 2017)

Tu as regardé ceci : http://forums.macg.co/threads/tuto-bootcamp-windows-7-ssd-optibay-sans-dvd-usb.1244975/ ?


----------



## silverone1 (31 Janvier 2017)

Oui j'ai regardé cette méthodologie.... La partition bootcamp que j'ai obtenu n'était pas fonctionnelle ("no bootable device").


----------



## silverone1 (3 Février 2017)

Bonjour à tous, 

J'ai réussi à régler mon problème, non sans quelques mésaventures.
Pour régler le problème d'installation et de boot de windows, le plus simple a été réparer mon lecteur CD / DVD en utilisant un CD de nettoyage de la lentille. Une fois le lecteur réparé, j'ai simplement graver l'iso de windows 7 et lancé l'installation BootCamp qui s'est déroulé sans problème.

Attention, si vous avez un disque dur non fiable / défectueux / mauvais état / vieillissant, vous risquez de le mettre à mal. En effet, le mien au cours du redémarrage refusait de booter sur la partition macOS (symbole signe interdit) puis en voulant restaurer une sauvegarde le disque dur a complétement lâché, rendant le disque invisible et inaccessible à n'importe quelle machine. 
Donc si vous avez un doute sur l'état de votre disque dur, faite attention.

Merci en tout cas à toutes les personnes qui m'ont aidé.


----------

